# Dumb question perhaps...venturing into "fancier" stitch patterns



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

When a pattern says "CO in multiples of 6 sts + 2", I assume that would mean simply add 2 sts to the TOTAL CO sts...correct?

For example...if I wished to make a panel that consists of 3 repeats of a multiple of 6 sts (18 total sts), then I'd need to CO 20 sts (18+2).

I'm pretty sure I understand it correctly, but I just need someone to say it, KWIM?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep. When you read the pattern each or most rows should read:

* blah blah blah* P2
This means, repeat between the two *&#8212;* as many times as you need, and when you&#8217;ve completed that, you P2. This is usually to complete a repeating pattern. Could be K1, K2, P1, P2. I&#8217;m knitting a lace pattern that calls for +1. But, I have omitted the extra stitch and just go into the next pattern.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Maura!

I've knitted socks, hats, and gloves, but this is my first sweater...so far, so good...2 more inches to go before I start the bottom ribbing (it's a top down/in the round raglan for DH...plain stockinette and a solid color).

I think if I do this much plain stockinette again in a single project, my brain will dissolve or something!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I can&#8217;t stand it either. I&#8217;ll put in knit and purl patterns, a couple of peeress, cabling. Anything to relieve the tedium.


----------

